# Konto auf HP einbinden.....!!



## Firebird08 (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nen Kumpel von mir möchte eine Homepage basteln und dort ermöglichen dass Kunden eine Art Konto haben, auf das sie auch Geld einzahlen können, via click&buy, paysafecard or whatever  

Nun ein paar fragen hierzu:

1. Wie funktioniert das? 
2. Hat jeder Kunde dann eine Art Konto wie bei einer Bank oder sind das     "Scheinkonten"?
3. Sind dazu alle Angaben ( Name, Straße, Wohnort) des Users notwendig, oder reicht der Nickname und die Emailadresse?

--> ein solches System verwendet auch bwin....


Danke schonmal im Voraus....

Greetz


----------



## Falk (12. Juni 2009)

Willkommen - PayPal


----------



## Firebird08 (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm also weiß nicht ob es das ist was ich suche..... Wenn sich ein Kunde auf der HP registriert, soll er oben im eingeloggten Zustand  oben bei Guthaben "0.00€" angezeigt bekommen. Dann kann er wählen wie er sein Konto auflädt, paysafecard, überweisung, click  buy etc. .....  Die Frage ist nur, ob man das so einfach machen kann, da ja der Kunde dann eine Art "Bankkonto" besitzt oder ist das egal? 
Ist das nur ein Konto in einer Datenbank oder muss ich da so was wie nen echtes Bankkonto eröffnen mit zig tausend "Unterkonten"... Denn läd ein Kunde das Geld hoch, wo befindet sich das dann? Auf meinem Geschäftskonto?

MfG 

Fire


----------



## EyeForce (13. Juni 2009)

das system läuft so:

die leute zahlen einfach mit der zahlungsart den sie wollen zb paysafe usw.
das system von paysafe gibt dann daten an deinem server weiter das person XY folgenden betra von 11cent überwiesen hat und dann wird es auf deiner hp angezeigt.
aber so etwas einfach zu machen geht nicht da das alles gut geschützt und verwaltet werden muss 
sonst kommt der nächste hacker her und schon ist das geld weg


----------



## dot (14. Juni 2009)

Den kompletten Sinn habe ich hinter eurem Vorhaben noch nicht entdeckt. Kann der Kunde dann mit seinem Guthaben bei anderen Shops bestellen oder bietet ihr auch etwas zum Kaufen an? Bietet ihr einen zusaetzlichen Kaeuferschutz an? ...?


----------



## Firebird08 (15. Juni 2009)

Also zum einen können die Kunden von anderen Kunden etwas kaufen und auch vom shop selbst...... Ich möchte mit diesem System gewährleisten, dass die Beträge immer sofort auf dem Konto der Verkäufer sind und dieser sich sein "guthaben" erst ab einem betrag von 5 oder  10 € auszahlen lassen kann!!! ICh möchte diese Überweisungsache umgehen, da es doch viele Kunden abschreckt, wenn sie Kontodaten hinterlegen sollen... das müssen sie erst, wenn es ans auszahlen geht!!


----------



## EyeForce (15. Juni 2009)

qwned....

dafür gibt es schon paypal , click and buy usw. die geben auch keine daten raus.
bei paypal ist das auch so das man einfach lastschrift machen kann, der betrag wird sofort überwiesen von paypal aus und nach paar tagen nehmen sie dir halt das geld vom konto raus, was ich auch ganz iinordnung finde da ich dadurch schnell bezahle und kein geld irgend wo rumliegen habe. (mir fällt ein das ich bei alternate noch 60€ gutschrift habe :/ )

und soetwas ist net leicht zumachen guck dir mal paypal an die haben da über einhaufen verträge zur sicherheit massig personal um alles aufrecht zu halten und die für sicherheit etc sorgen.


----------



## Firebird08 (15. Juni 2009)

Paypal wäre im Prinzip nicht schlecht, nur setzt das voraus, dass jeder auch dort ein Konto haben muss... Das würde bedeuten, dass sich jeder meiner Kunden auch bei Paypal anmelden müsste.(--> wäre das nicht eher erstmal abschreckend?) Da wäre doch die Paysafecard besser oder? Da bekommt man einen Code, den tippen sie auf der HP ein, bekommen das Geld gutgeschrieben und können es ausgeben. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie dem Kunden ein Betrag schnellstmöglich gutgeschrieben wird?


----------



## EyeForce (16. Juni 2009)

abschreckend? emm nein?

das ist wohl doch klar das du dich bei paypal anmelden musst damit du von deinem konto aus direkt zahlen kannst, sonst wüsssten die net wer was ist und auserdem ist darin sogar sicherheit mit dabei da man ein konto das eingetragen ist nicht mehr neu anlegen kann (nur gegeben bestätigen und das macht ein dieb eig nicht) so ist auch alles geordnet von den beträgen her wo was wann hingeht.
abschreckend wars am anfang wos neu war aber jetzt wo es ein haufen leute benutzen weis man das es sicher ist.

und paysafecard ist das letzte, es gibt nur besitmmte beträge und wenn man mal 22€ braucht muss man sich unbedingt ein 25€ schein kaufen und hat 3euro über wo man net weis wohin einhaufen kassenzettel was die umwelt und mein zimmer verschmutzt.

ich bin mit paypal zu frieden und werd (im moment) nicht wechseln


----------

